# Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị ngâm rượu đinh lăng



## gomsubaokhanh (5/1/22)

Rượu ngâm đinh lăng là thức uống không còn xa lạ với nhiều “tiên tửu”. Nếu bạn chưa biết ngâm đinh lăng chuẩn tại nhà, làm theo ngay những hướng dẫn sau đây.

Tác dụng của rượu ngâm đinh lăng
Rượu ngâm đinh lăng là một trong những bài thuốc dân gian quý mà ông bà ta đã áp dụng từ rất lâu. Cây thuốc nam này được ví như “nhân sâm của người nghèo”.

Trong củ cây đinh lăng có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao như axit amin, vitamin B, saponin, glucozit… nên chúng thường được sử dụng để làm các bài thuốc tốt.

Củ đinh lăng tươi và khô đều có thể ngâm rượu và mang những công dụng tuyệt vời khác nhau như:

Nâng cao sức khỏe, tăng cường sức đề kháng và sự dẻo dai cho cơ thể.
Hỗ trợ chứng yếu sinh lý ở nam, tăng cường thể trạng, giảm các tình trạng về rối loạn tình dục ở nam giới.
Giải tỏa căng thẳng, giảm mất ngủ.
Lợi tiểu, giảm tình trạng chán ăn…
Cách ngâm rượu đinh lăng khô

Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu

1kg đinh lăng khô
8 lít rượu gạo ngon
Bình/ chum sành ngâm rượu
Chảo và một túi vải sạch
Cách ngâm rượu đinh lăng khô
Trước khi đem đinh lăng khô ngâm rượu, bạn đem sao vàng bằng cách làm nóng một chiếc chảo lên bếp, sau đó cho đinh lăng lên đảo cho đến khi thấy mùi thơm.




Đổ đinh lăng đã sao vào một chiếc túi vải và ủ xuống nền đất trong một tiếng.

Sau đó bỏ đinh lăng khô ra, tráng qua bằng một lần rượu gạo, sau đó đổ vào chum ngâm rượu.

Đổ rượu gạo đã chuẩn bị theo tỉ lệ 1:7 (1kg đinh lăng khô tương đương với 7 lít rượu).

Rượu ngâm đinh lăng khô có thể sử dụng sau 3 tháng, có hương thơm như thuốc bắc. Màu vàng nhạt nhẹ nhàng.

Cách ngâm rượu đinh lăng tươi nguyên củ
Chuẩn bị

1 củ đinh lăng tươi cả rễ
Rượu gạo ngon từ 40 độ đến 42 độ
Chum sành ngâm rượu
Lưu ý để có bình rượu đinh lăng ngon

Để có một bình rượu ngâm đinh lăng nguyên củ đẹp mắt, ngon hảo hạng, bạn cần biết cách lựa chọn nguyên liệu và lưu ý thêm những điều sau đây:

Xem thêm: https://gomsubaokhanh.vn/tuyet-ky-ngam-ruou-dinh-lang-cuc-tot-cho-suc-khoe.html


----------

